# Allen Fly Reels



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

i have looked into these reels and have heard some fairly good reviews and that they are great reels for the price. however i have not personally used one.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

I think im gonna order one and try it out.


----------



## papo (Jun 24, 2011)

i have an 8wt, its smooth all ive caught with it is two small peacock tho.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

The folowing reviews are for the alpha 1 (they now have another version called alpha 2)

I have two, one alpha 8w, and one trout 5/6 w, (same drag). I like the looks of them (they are very shiny though), but they look good on my rods. They don't have a water sealed drag (but it's protected from debris) I use them mainly for fresh water, I don't have a boat so all my saltwater fishing is done on foot or from shore (with lamson reels). 

All the hype, about, how good of a drag these reels had, made me strip the drag knob on my alpha 8w. I wanted to achieve a drag pressure close to what I can get out of my lamsons, and this particular reel that I got barely came a distant close on the last turn of it's range...and eventually the drag knob stripped out. The owner of the company sent me a replacement knob and I installed it. Now I know how far I dare to tighten the drag...from there on I control the drag, put on the fish, with  my hand.

I've caught several carp over 20lbs on the 5/6w reel...they do their job. 

On the 8 w I've caught huge carp, a few 15 to 20 inch snook and some big bass  and hooked a 150lb tarpon using a 7w rod that ran and broke me off on his first jump (was using 20lb test shock tippet) I saw the bend that my alpha reel was putting on my 7w and it was suficient, more than that and I'm using my hand to put more preassure on the reel and hopefully the rod doesn't break.

This review, for me, lacks one very important fact that contributes to the enjoyment of these reels...and it's the price, I paid $40 for the trout reel (used) and the 8w...well I promised the owner that I wouldn't tell anyone how much he charged me. 

It's my believe that the company, as it was receiving feed back from customers out there, where constantly improving their reels, now they have a reel with a better designed and more powerful drag and diferent looks. The Alpha II

Good luck!

Freeflyfree


----------



## einge (May 18, 2011)

Yeah. I really like them. I have 2 now. I have their Alpha 9/10 and one of their cassette reels. They have been doing well in Saltwater without any problems. Compared to my orvis reels that have given me tons of trouble with salt.


----------

